# Ice Rod Fishing Line For Walleye



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

As I buy some new walleye rod/reels, I'm wondering what type of line you guys use? And what pound test line?


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

By no means an expert here but I use 8 lb mono..barrel swivel...then a leader of flourocarbon...with a duolock snap on the end. Think I may try the braided ice line for my main line next season.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I also think I will make the switch to braided line next year. Still use a barrel swivel and fluorocarbon leader( I use 4 lb). I roll so many eyes I think the braided line will def help with the hooksets


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

8 lb fireline (six years old now). #12 barrel swivel and 2' 8lb fluoro leader with a #1 berkley crosslok snap.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I use 10# Power Pro and up until today have never seen an issue with it. Don't use floro and normally it doesn't seem to matter. I think today we were at the wrong spot at the wrong time and definitely the wrong depth.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got 6 lb "Berkley Fireline Micro Ice Crystal" with a 6 lb Mono "backing line" for my Walleye Rods. I went with the recommendations of a couple of experienced OGF Members.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> I've got 6 lb "Berkley Fireline Micro Ice Crystal" with a 6 lb Mono "backing line" for my Walleye Rods. I went with the recommendations of a couple of experienced OGF Members.


That is what I use and seldom have a problem. I run 8lb on my stiffer rods that may see laker duty in Canada but 6lb is plenty.

For the guys that use braid. Do you have issues with the line freezing to the spool?? From time to time I have had problems with mono freezing, seems like braid would be even worse. BTW I seldom fish a shanty unless it is brutal out.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Same as swantucky*... Berkley Fireline Crystal Micro


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

swantucky said:


> That is what I use and seldom have a problem. I run 8lb on my stiffer rods that may see laker duty in Canada but 6lb is plenty.
> 
> For the guys that use braid. Do you have issues with the line freezing to the spool?? From time to time I have had problems with mono freezing, seems like braid would be even worse. BTW I seldom fish a shanty unless it is brutal out.


braid does freeze up in below freezing temps, i use powerpro,barrel swivel,flouro and crosslock like others...when temps get real cold and not using a shanty i spray with reel magic, has seemed to do the trick pretty well ...also spray all eyes on rod every few hrs...


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I use both set-ups. braid - mono. When fishing outside a shanty, both lines collect ice. I think the braid does it quicker


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

swantucky said:


> That is what I use and seldom have a problem. I run 8lb on my stiffer rods that may see laker duty in Canada but 6lb is plenty.
> 
> For the guys that use braid. Do you have issues with the line freezing to the spool?? From time to time I have had problems with mono freezing, seems like braid would be even worse. BTW I seldom fish a shanty unless it is brutal out.


I've used a Panfish Rod with a built-in Spring Bobber that freezes often in single digit temps at night. The Bobber has a tiny hole through it. All lines would do that though.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Im not a fan of the fireline and braids.. fished with it before.. just feel the fish too quick u gotta let em eat it in my opinion.. MONO 6lb ice trilene mainline.. and have tried flouro for yrs nothin wrong with it..have caught fish but i prefer 10lb xt berkley as a leader. just as stiff as flouro.. good combo with 6.. rather than ur 10-6 or 6-3 firelines (low diameters) with 10-20 flouro.. that fireline will cut into the ice in the bottom of ur hole.. and u have to pull em out of it and the top of the hole is where ur line snaps. ive had it happen that fireline seems to break a lil easier on ice than mono? of course use the barrels w the duo locks.. i use 30 inch rods gander mnt series med. action good jiggn rods


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

4# Fireline Ice Crystal line, caught more than my share of Walleye and never have had one break it off as of yet. A snap and a Swedish Pimple, Vibee or jig.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I like the braids for sensitivity,a brl swvl 2 ft 6 lb floro leader 10 lb braid to reel.
I spray a little Pam on the line and eyes works good for me.


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

8lb P-Line floroice, love that stuff, tough and sensitive with just a bit of stretch to give the jigs more natural action.


----------

